# Kinda new... intro



## bulltime8769 (Mar 10, 2015)

Kinda new, getting over back injury for years. Hello.


----------



## Riles (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 10, 2015)

THanks


----------



## brazey (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to the community


----------



## BadGas (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to IMF! Help, and be helped!


----------

